# First trip to Hawaii-which Island?



## ChrisandBeth (Mar 26, 2016)

Greetings Tuggers,

We are 2 couples in our late 50s early 60s, used to travelling together and with Worldmark and VI so we can get to any of the major Islands. We are planning on 2 weeks. We have done Mexico and Southern California many times want to try Hawaii-None of us have ever been.

We like sightseeing (gardens and architectural sights in particular), beaches, hiking. We enjoy cooking in the unit and chilling at night so shopping nightlife and restaurants are not a big consideration, but we will likely do a luau. 

We are from the Pacific North West so we'd like to go anytime between November and March and while we appreciate you don't get lush greenery without rain, we'd like to see more sun than rain!

So, what Island(s) would you recommend. We think we would prefer to stay in one location for the whole trip but could be persuaded otherwise and are not tied to a full weeks. Because our timeshares are point based system we can book 10 days at one location and 4 at another for example.

So Tuggers, which Island and which month. ( we have family commitments over Christmas and New Years ...not to mention they would be hard to book...so December 20-January 2 are out)

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Solski (Mar 26, 2016)

The reports will be interesting I for one very much like Kona and Hilo both on big island it's a little more laid-back the area is beautiful  and I have never experience excessive rain i've gone in November and January


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2016)

For your timeframe I would suggest Maui, for at least one week.  That is the time the whales are there and the best viewing is on Maui.

Then I'd spend a week on the Big Island.  The only place you can view a live volcano.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 26, 2016)

Go for Maui (Kaanapali/Lahaina area). In Jan/Feb if seeing whales is important. I know you have them at home, so it may not be a priority. Also there are beaches. Kauai for the garden/greenery. It isn't called 'The Garden Isle' for nothing. Big island for varied terrain. From desert-like around Kona/Kailua area to tropical rain forest near Hilo. Oh, and volcanos in between. Big Island is the youngest, so the beaches are not developed yet- give them another million years or so.

My choice, all-in-all would be Maui.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Go for Maui (Kaanapali/Lahaina area). In Jan/Feb if seeing whales is important. I know you have them at home, so it may not be a priority. Also there are beaches. Kauai for the garden/greenery. It isn't called 'The Garden Isle' for nothing. Big island for varied terrain. From desert-like around Kona/Kailua area to tropical rain forest near Hilo. Oh, and volcanos in between. Big Island is the youngest, so the beaches are not developed yet- give them another million years or so.
> 
> My choice, all-in-all would be Maui.
> 
> Jim



For a first trip I usually recommend Maui as well.    And you can certainly find enough to do for two weeks.  I'd also suggest maybe one week in Lahaina/Kaanapali and one week in Kihei.


----------



## slip (Mar 26, 2016)

At first I was going to suggest the Big Island but thinking about it some more,
I have to agree with Maui. Sounds to me to be a better fit given your description 
Of what you want to do.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 26, 2016)

Maui for sure and Kauai on the dry side of the island. 

The Princeville area can be pretty wet and gloomy that time of year. Beautiful to visit though. 

The Big Island is awesome but hard to do in a shorter stay because of the distances.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 26, 2016)

My suggestion would be two islands rather than one for a first trip.  A week on any of the islands gets you a pretty in depth look, so best to then move on.  And I'd add to make sure if you go to the Big Island, you watch to make sure you're not out in the boondocks (unless you like that sort of thing).  Our first trip there put us 90 minutes away in either direction from "civilization" -- leaving us with a tiny grocery store and 2 cafes as food options, and actually less than that the first night since we arrived late afternoon on a Sunday.  Food is an important part of vacation and we found the situation awkward.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> My suggestion would be two islands rather than one for a first trip.  A week on any of the islands gets you a pretty in depth look, so best to then move on.  And I'd add to make sure if you go to the Big Island, you watch to make sure you're not out in the boondocks (unless you like that sort of thing).  Our first trip there put us 90 minutes away in either direction from "civilization" -- leaving us with a tiny grocery store and 2 cafes as food options, and actually less than that the first night since we arrived late afternoon on a Sunday.  Food is an important part of vacation and we found the situation awkward.



On the Big Island were you at Sea Mountain (I think that's the name of it), the one that is kind of close to Volcano?  If so, yes you were out in the middle of nowhere. Did you not realize that when you booked the timeshare? That is really the only timeshare property that is like that.  The others are either in Kona or in the Waikoloa resort area.  Only exception is Paniolo Greens which is in Waikoloa Village.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 26, 2016)

Luanne said:


> On the Big Island were you at Sea Mountain (I think that's the name of it), the one that is kind of close to Volcano?  If so, yes you were out in the middle of nowhere. Did you not realize that when you booked the timeshare? That is really the only timeshare property that is like that.  The others are either in Kona or in the Waikoloa resort area.  Only exception is Paniolo Greens which is in Waikoloa Village.



That name sounds familiar, think that was it.  That was our first trip to Hawaii in 2007 --we live in coastal southern California -- we have beaches, we have ocean, we have palm trees, what's the big deal?  Now we know and go back every year, sometimes twice a year. So that time we had a week in Waikiki, 4 days in Maui/Kaanapali and then the week on the Big Island.  We didn't know any better, now we do!  In fact we'll likely never go back to Kaui after two trips, and the same with the Big Island after two.  We love the relaxation of Maui and the hustle and bustle of Honolulu; although we'd never make the trip just to go to Honolulu, we've gone to Maui alone several times.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 26, 2016)

OK.  I'm 'goin against the grain.


If this is a 'once in a lifetime' trip to Hawaii....

Consider flying to Oahu for a 'few days'.  You should be able to get something with WM on the beach area in Honolulu.  Ko Olina would be better--but harder to get.  If you can pick up MKO in flex--definitely do it.  Great resort.

That way, you can see Pearl, you can see the 'big city' of Honolulu etc... and get any partying out of your system.  If you still do that sort of thing.  Seeing the Arizona Memorial would definitely check a box.  I mention this because many people are attracted to see the classic tourist items...and the fares to HNL might be cheaper/more direct.  I wouldn't stay more than a few days and I wouldn't go if I didn't want to see the monuments, big city, traffic and high-rises.

I would definitely recommend going to Kauai--my first choice.  Kauai is really two islands in one.  Desert in the south, jungle in the north.  Mountains and trails, canyons and more trails.  Sailing, snorkel, whales, beaches.  Shopping and restaurants aplenty--but much more low-key.  You could easily spend a week on the south shore (Luwai/Poipu) and a week on the north shore (Princeville/Hanalei) and think you were on different islands.  A tough rental car with good clearance (think jeep or similar) will get you to some fantastic semi-deserted beaches/parks that will show you what Kauai looked like eons ago.  We hiked our favorite trail every day in Poipu.  Why not? 

The boat rides/helicopter rides (or fixed wing if your nervous) are really fab in Kauai as well.  The Napali coast is spectacular from the water or air.   

You can't go wrong in Hawaii (avoid Molokai), but you need to decide what will nag at you most if you miss it.  I think these are the main must-see's/don't-see's in Hawaii: (in no particular order...others may add)



Monuments (Oahu)
Volcano  (Hilo)
Waimea Canyon/Napali Coast
Whales  (mainly Maui and Kauai)
Jungle/Rainforest
Desert
Fewer people, more space
More people, more shopping/restaurants
Traffic, Traffic, Traffic
Golf
Also, availability, airfare and time of year play a part.


Cheers.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 26, 2016)

From your description of what you like to do, I'd recommend Kauai.  It's the greenest and lushest of the islands, and probably the best island if you want to just chill out.  It's the least touristy of all the islands, and I think it'll be a great fit for you.

P.S. I've never been to Kauai because, while I like to chill out, I really enjoy touristy things, too. It seems too laid back to me.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 26, 2016)

As you will see from the replies there are lots of different opinions.

Maui - we own a timeshare there is it is one of our favorite islands.  We own in Kihei and prefer that to the Lahaina/Kaanapali area.

Oahu - good for a visit to see Pearl Harbor, but Honolulu is too busy, too commercialized.  I was shocked on a recent visit there as to all of the "high end" stores that had gone in.  You can't even see Waikiki from the street.

Kauai - been there a couple of times, for some reason just not my favorite.  Too quiet the first few times when I was much younger, now I can't put my finger on it.

Big Island - our other favorite.

Molokai - went once, I LOVED it, the rest of the family not so much.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 26, 2016)

My two cents:

Planning a trip to Hawaii always presents a dilemma:  Which island is "best?"  The short answer is "All of them."  Each is different, each has its own appeal, and none will give you the whole Hawaii experience.  That's why some of us keep going back and back and back.  I used to live there, and I still go back as often as I can.  Your flexibility is an advantage, since you can book a few days on one island, and then spend time on another one or two.  

If it were me, and I was flying in from Vancouver or Seattle, as you likely will be, I'd fly into Honolulu, to stay a few days anywhere that works for you.  See the major sites, like Diamond Head, Waikiki Beach, and Pearl Harbor.  A "Circle Island" tour will show you the highlights, and save you a lot of hassle.  Let them do the driving. Honolulu is a lot like Vancouver, with palm trees.  As a city, it's a busy place, but it's the area around it that make it truly exceptional.

Then I'd recommend hopping over to the Big Island for another few days, and make it a point to see the Volcano National Park.  There is something mighty spectacular about seeing a live volcano.  it also provides a huge understanding into how Hawaii came into being, and you can't see this anywhere else in North America, (unless you hit the wilds of Alaska, or track one down in Mexico.) There are other things on the BI to see, certainly, but other than a Black Sand beach and many areas of fresh lava, the rest of the sites will be similar to most anywhere in Hawaii.

That's why it would be time to go to Maui, unpack, relax, and enjoy the rest of your trip.  Lots and lots to do there, as others have described.  Great beaches, good hiking, whales at that time of year, and a good chance to see some things you'd never find back home.  The Road to Hana in winter is amazing.  Sunrise at Haleakala will show you sites unequaled anywhere in the world - providing the weather cooperates. 

Then, when it's time to go, fly back home from Maui. There are many flights direct from Maui to the PNW area, so you can make it a multi-city itinerary.  That's what we do when we go to Hawaii - fly into one city, spend time, hop on an inter island flight to a second island, stay the rest of our vacation, and fly home direct from there.  Easily done, and very affordable.

If nothing else, expect you'll need more than one trip to see things properly. I've lost count of the number of times I've traveled back to Hawaii, and I'm going again this Fall.  I can't wait. 

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 26, 2016)

ChrisandBeth said:


> Greetings Tuggers,
> 
> We are 2 couples in our late 50s early 60s, used to travelling together and with Worldmark and VI so we can get to any of the major Islands. We are planning on 2 weeks. We have done Mexico and Southern California many times want to try Hawaii-None of us have ever been.
> 
> ...


Greetings from Belly-view.  We can certainly relate to the desire to find a dryer area for a visit. 

I liken choosing among the islands to choosing among blondes, brunettes, and redheads.  There is no bad choice. 

Given what I bolded above, I would put in a strong plug for Kauai.  Kauai has two national tropical botanical gardens that are splendid, as well as some fine private botanical gardens.  

There are some interesting architectural sites. One of the most notable is the the womderful Wai'oli Hui'ia Church in Hanalei. Go there on Sunday morning to hear the choir singing hymns in Hawaiian.  






Beaches - we've visited all of the islands (except Lanai and Niihau) and there is no better island for beaches than Kauai.  Because Kauai is the oldest island, it has the most beaches and the beaches are the most well developed - by that I mean the sand fringe is wider.  You don't have situations as you have on many islands where if you come after a storm there is hardly any remaining sand.  Since it also less population than Oahu, Maui, or the Big Island, the beaches are less crowded.  

As for hiking, there are few places in the world that can rival Kaui for hiking - at any skill levels.  There's the paved waterfront that starts in Kapaa and goes up to Donkey Beach. That's an easy stroll.   There are trails that go to spectacular lookouts for which you only need  a sturdy pair of shoes.  And there are also more challenging technical hikes.  Pick what skill level you want and you can find something that will leave you awed. 

The other islands have trail systems, but none of them can rival what Kauai offers. 

Chilling at night and less interest in nightlife.  You just described Kauai perfectly.  The only islands that would be less laid back would be Molokai, and Lanai.

The only drawback in terms of what you expressed is the location for Worldmark and VI on Kauai.  Those are both in the Kapaa, which is on the wet side of the island.  Probably not as wet as Princeville, but still plenty of rainfall there. To get out of the rain you have to go around to the south side of the island, beyond the Tree Tunnel road to Koloa.  






You didn't mention anything about kayaking, so I'll add that.  Kauai is the only island that has nice lazy rivers for kayaking.  There are three in particular - the Hanalei River, the Wailua River just south of Kapaa (where you can also do an easy hike back to a hidden waterfall and cliff dive into a deep swimming hole), and Huelia Stream, that goes past the Huleia National Wildlife Refuge and the Menehune Fish pond.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 26, 2016)

Have done 2 trips to Hawaii ...

Oahu for my first trip YEARS ago for 7 nights. Last minute trip; no planning. Did a day flight over to the Big Island (Hawaii).. to see the lava flowing into the ocean. In late January, 1991... when almost no one was flying anywheres. $700 for RT air from East Coast & hotel room for 7 nights. Seems I forgot to tell my relatives I went to Hawaii...had a few dozen phone messages about the birth of a niece. 

Kauai for 12 days 4 years ago. Stayed at the Lawaii Beach Resort ... love the location; ocean views from the unit (technically, the resort was across the street from the ocean but you could hear the waves hitting the beach). Invited the relatives to join me on this trip.

If I went back ... Oahu would seem like a different place 25 years later. And I might NOT like the urban island at all. The Big Island (Hawaii) does not appeal to me ... I have to find the pictures of the lava flows I took in 25 years ... it was less than a 1/2 mile walk on the flow into the ocean back then.

Maui would have to be my Hawaiian vacation choice ... but for a long flight, another Eastern Europe trip might be _way more_ appealing.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 26, 2016)

For a first trip I would recommend Oahu and Maui if you are limited by time to two islands.  Perhaps split the Oahu week and spend part of it on the Big Island to see the volcanoes.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 26, 2016)

Oahu (Ko Olina area as opposed to Waikiki) and Kauai would be my recommendation.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 26, 2016)

Boy which Island. It so depends on what you like. Having lived on Oah'u I avoid that Island. But it is tough not to go there at least once. My favorite Island is Mau'i. Patti's favorite is Kaua'i. When we are on Maui or Kauai I look at the morning news shows from Honolulu and look at the bumper to bumper 6 to 8 lanes of traffic in the Honolulu area. But there are some things on Oahu you will not find on any other Island - Pearl Harbor, Diamond Head, Waikiki Beach, the Polynesian Center. But it is possible to set up a day tour from one of the other Islands. Fly to Honolulu early in the morning, see all the sites, and then fly back to Maui, Kauai, or Hawaii in the evening. I like seeing the sun rise from the top of an extinct volcano, the beaches, Hana, etc. Patti loves laid back nature of Kauai and smaller crowds. Kauai also has wonderful beaches. On Kauai we try to do a week or 2 up north and a week or 2 down south in the same trip. If you are in Princeville area it is a long trip to Waimea Canyon, Coffee Plantation, Poipu, etc. If you are down south it is a long trip to Hanalei, End of the Road, etc. This September we are doing 3 weeks on Kauai -1 in Princeville and 2 in Poipu. Next January we are doing 2 weeks on Hawaii. 1 week at Paniolo (about 30 minutes north of Kona) and then 1 week at Sea Mountain (down near the southern point). We have previously done the 2 Island rotation in 1 trip and that is a good way to get a taste of different Islands. But unless you knock yourself dead everyday driving you will not really see the Island in a week.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 27, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> B Next January we are doing 2 weeks on Hawaii. 1 week at Paniolo (about 30 minutes north of Kona) and then 1 week at Sea Mountain (down near the southern point). We have previously done the 2 Island rotation in 1 trip and that is a good way to get a taste of different Islands. But unless you knock yourself dead everyday driving you will not really see the Island in a week.



When we go to the Big Island we try to stay for at least ten days.  We spend one week in the Kona area, with three nights on the south end of the island. Sea Mountain is a favorite place for that south side stay.  Stayed one time at a B&B in Mountain View, between Hilo and Volcano; that was nice because it was was easy to get to the volcanoes, the Puna coast, and the Hamakua coast.


----------



## rifleman69 (Mar 27, 2016)

First time, I'd hit Oahu.  Pearl Harbor, Waikiki Beach, Diamond Head, Polynesian Cultural Center, and the North Shore are all good experiences to see if Hawaii is up your alley.  Then the next time try any other island, you'll see how much better those islands are (including Molokai and Lanai)


----------



## billymach4 (Mar 27, 2016)

*On My First Trip to Hawaii*

We did 3 days in Oahu. Stayed in Waikiki. Toured Pearl Harbor, Drove to the North Shore, visited Ko Olina and took a dip in the pools at the Marriott as a day guest. 

Then flew over to Kauai and stayed in living paradise.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 27, 2016)

I would do 4 days on Oahu to see the historical and cultural sights, and 10 days on either Maui or Kauai.  

Unlike others, for 4 days I would _not_ stay at KoOlina, because it farther out from the things you want to see.  For convenience, on a 4 day stop, I'd stay in Honolulu/Waikiki.

For the 2nd island:  Maui is a little more touristy, but has a nice variety of things to do and see, and Kauai is a little more laid back, with a focus on the outdoors.

I'd go in Sept. or Oct.  The kids are back in school so it's the off season, and airfare is way down, and it's easier to get TS reservations.  The weather will still be summer-like.

*Be sure you do Oahu FIRST - then the other island.  If you do the reverse, you won't enjoy it as much because Oahu will seem really urban and crowded.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 27, 2016)

Following......

Have two weeks in January on Maui and one on Oahu HHV with TUG friends but will end up being 12 days Maui/5 days Oahu. 

But now you have me intrigued with Kauia ... I may have to go again


----------



## Luanne (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm really liking the itinerary suggestion of a few days on Oahu, then to Maui or Kauai for the remainder of your trip.  I still prefer Maui, but you really can't go wrong with either one.

After this trip I'm sure you will want to return and you could do the Big Island and either Maui or Kauai, whichever one you don't do this trip.


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 27, 2016)

If you like architectural sights, be sure to see Iolani Palace, and maybe the Kawaiahao Church.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 27, 2016)

Patti and I are in our 60's. We started traveling to Hawaii at about 50. We started ziplining in our mid 50's. We have zipped 3 times in Hawaii (once on Kauai and twice on Maui), once in Vancouver BC, once in Cabo, once in Fiji, and once in New Zealand. We have drifted down old Sugar Cane Water ditches/canals. We learned to Kayak 18 months ago and now own our own Kayaks. We have snorkled all over the Pacific. Patti is afraid of heights, does not swim well, and hates to put her face in the water. I am saying all this so that so you do not limit what you try and be willing to experiment as you travel. Patti now loves snorkling, ziplining, etc.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 27, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Unlike others, for 4 days I would _not_ stay at KoOlina, because it farther out from the things you want to see.  For convenience, on a 4 day stop, I'd stay in Honolulu/Waikiki.


I strongly agree with this even though we own at Ko Olina and really like the resort.  The whole reason to go to Oahu on a first trip is the sights, which are so much easier to do from Waikiki.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 27, 2016)

I have to agree about Oahu. We were there in January at the Hilton Hawaiian Village for a week in January and I couldn't believe the changes. It had been 9 years since we were there and we have friends who spend the whole winter there. It was a way to busy and noisy for us. Our friends used to walk from where they rent to Waikiki all the time but now they seldom even go there because it is so crowded. Go for 4 days and see what you want to see and then go to any other island. They are all so different.

Lynn


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 28, 2016)

I  am going to  be  a bit contrarian. Most people  I know would  love  Oahu. The excitement  of the  grand hotels  on Waikiki  Beach , the  shopping  and  nightlife , Pearl Harbor . ... 

My wife  and I , however, are outdoor activists, gardeners, birdwatchers . We don't  enjoy  tanning  on the  beach, sitting  poolside , nor big cities   (though we admit  that  there are exiting things to do in them). Given our  personalities and interests, Oahu is the  last island we would want  to spend time  on.

Given how the OP's described  themselves, I would  almost recommend  a three way split. More time on Kauai, with some days on the north  side  and some on the  south with a side trip to  the  Big Island.

Kauai is a hikers paradise, five major gardens to tour , a very popular river for kayaking, isolated beaches (many with  wild surf - not for swimming), the Napi Coast, and Waimea Canyon. While it is the smallest of the  major islands, it can be wearing  to drive to the  northern  end  from  the  south and vice versa. Thus, some time on each side.

Geologically  and environmentally , the Big Island is a total contrast to Kauai. Just seeing how the  islands have developed  over time is a great  educational  experience .

When? February  or March . Far enough  away  from the OP's Christmas  plans, but  still a warm weather  getaway   and during  whale watching  season .

Two comments  about   Kauai. Don't  expect a lot of night life. On the   other  hand, the roaming chickens  are going to get you up early  in the  morning  anyway.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 28, 2016)

A few months ago, we spent 2 weeks in Hawaii with my cousin and her husband.  I could choose any two islands and chose Oahu and Maui.  There were specific reasons I chose these two islands, and there were specific reasons that I did it in the order that I did. 

For instance, I knew that my cousins would really enjoy the WWII sights on Oahu, so I chose this island.  If you are not a history buff, or shudder at the thought of a traffic jam on vacation, skip Oahu.  I agree that staying in Waikiki is the most convenient place to park yourself for a few days.  While you can certainly do the WWII sights more cheaply on your own (and I've done it this way), I do recommend splurging on a few things.  The first thing I'd recommend is the behind the scenes tour of the USS Missouri.  I got so much more out of it than the headphone tour.

I'd also recommend the Home of the Brave tour, if you have the time and money.  It's very convenient because they pick you up and return you to your hotel, so it negates the need for a rental car and nightly parking fee at your resort.  The tour guide will give you background (albeit their subjective version of it), and point out things you won't know on your own, such as the direction that the Japanese planes came from. Also, they do all the legwork securing USS AZ tickets, booking a nice place for lunch, and you can leave your belongings on the locked bus.  Best of all, you get to tour Ft. Shafter (witnessing the dawn cannon salute and US flag raising is a goosebump moment) and browse the HOTB's WWII museum, both of which I highly recommend for history buffs. 

The North shore in the winter is also a must see.  I could spend an entire day watching those immense waves roll in. 

Maui is my personal favorite island (with the caveat that I haven't visited Kauai yet).  I've lived in the suburbs all my life, and Maui feels very comfortable to me, right down to the expected (moderate) rush hour traffic. If you want 5* restaurants, they have a few, and if you want a local dive, they have that, too.  There's plenty of touristy things, such as guided hikes, horseback riding, ziplining, ATV tours, snorkeling trips...as well as gorgeous beaches and mountains.   A car is a necessity on Maui.   

Kauai, from what I've read, is the most rural of the major islands. It's greener and lusher because it's the first and oldest island. It's had thousands of years for plant life to establish itself. It's also the farthest removed, both geographically and psychologically.  You'll enjoy nature at its most beautiful (I hope) and return home feeling refreshed because you've completely disconnected from your life back home.    

Big Island is hard to explain. It has its own unique flavor, which is unlike most places I've been.  It's the least attractive island because it's still growing (meaning acres upon acres of black lava fields) and plants haven't had time to take over.  But it has plenty to recommend it, including snorkeling, hiking, ziplining, and my family's personal favorite, the night manta ray snorkel.  However, It's big (hence it's name) and you'll be doing a lot of driving here, so renting a comfortable car is more important here than other islands. I think that the main reason I didn't take to BI was my aversion to cars, so keep this in mind if you suffer like I do from motion sickness.  

The "must see" on BI is Volcanoes National Park, as where else on earth can you visit an active volcano and walk on ground that is younger than you are?  Note that the dry/resort side of the island (Kona) is several hours away from the wet/volcano side (Hilo), so IMO it makes most sense to pack up and move vs. taking day trips to the other side of the island.  We flew into Kona from the mainland, and rented our car from there, but returned our car, and flew to Maui from the Hilo airport, thus saving several hours of travel time.   

Hope this helps!

*Note, I always recommend visiting Oahu first, not last.  Come with the understanding that it's the most urban island, so there will be lots of cars, a ton of Asian tourists, and a lot of concrete.  Accept it; Embrace it.  If you don't think you can, skip it! 

P.S. Hint: Most airlines allow you to fly into one island and home from another on the same reservation.  No need to fly back to the island you flew into from the mainland.  But if you DO fly back to the island of origination on Hawaiian Air and will take another airline home, you MUST book that leg on your original reservation or HA will not check your luggage through.  They'll make you pick your bags up on the carrousel, go back through TSA and Agricultural Screening, and check your bags back in for your flight home.  So if you book the intraisland flight on a separate itinerary, you'll need at least a 2.5 hour layover in HNL.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi all, OP here.Many many thanks. 
These are all great. Keep them coming.
At the moment we are thinking of a few days on Oahu and then the remainder of the time on either Maui or Kauai. From being reluctant to move from one spot we are now looking forward to it. We are also thinking about extending our trip, but being from Canada our dollar ( about .70) U.S. is a consideration and we understand that virtually  everything is pricier in Hawaii than Palm Springs area were we have been holidaying for the past 3 years.

Again thanks....all of these ideas are helpful


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 28, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> A few months ago, we spent 2 weeks in Hawaii with my cousin and her husband.  I could choose any two islands and chose Oahu and Maui.  There were specific reasons I chose these two islands, and there were specific reasons that I did it in the order that I did.
> 
> For instance, I knew that my cousins would really enjoy the WWII sights on Oahu, so I chose this island.  If you are not a history buff, or shudder at the thought of a traffic jam on vacation, skip Oahu.  I agree that staying in Waikiki is the most convenient place to park yourself for a few days.  While you can certainly do the WWII sights more cheaply on your own (and I've done it this way), I do recommend splurging on a few things.  The first thing I'd recommend is the behind the scenes tour of the USS Missouri.  I got so much more out of it than the headphone tour.
> 
> ...


Great info Lisa. Going into my Hawaii file.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 28, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> Kauai, from what I've read, is the most rural of the major islands.



Minor nitpick, but Molokai and Lanai are more rural than Kauai (and they are generally counted among the "major" islands.  Of course Niihau among the inhabited islands Niihau is even more rural, but counting Niihau as a major island is like counting Pluto as a planet.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 28, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Minor nitpick, but Molokai and Lanai are more rural than Kauai (and they are generally counted among the "major" islands.  Of course Niihau among the inhabited islands Niihau is even more rural, but counting Niihau as a major island is like counting Pluto as a planet.



I don't consider them to be one of the major islands, and my opinion is all that really counts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 28, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> I don't consider them to be one of the major islands, and my opinion is all that really counts.



I figure that if it's a Hawaiian island that that has timeshares, it's a major island.  So by my standard, Molokai is a major island, (but Lanai isn't).

Another benchmark is whether someone who is mega-rich could book the entire island for an event such as a wedding. If the answer is "yes", then it isn't a major island.  By that standard, Molokai still qualifies as major, while Lanai continues to fall short.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2016)

I actually think the Big Island is more rural than Kauai.  But maybe that's just because it's bigger.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 28, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I actually think the Big Island is more rural than Kauai.  But maybe that's just because it's bigger.



It's certainly more vacant.  But I don't think of it as less rural.  To my mind that is evident in farmers' markets.  The quantity and quality of produce, and the farmers' market options, are much greater on Kauai than on the BI.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It's certainly more vacant.  But I don't think of it as less rural.  To my mind that is evident in farmers' markets.  The quantity and quality of produce, and the farmers' market options, are much greater on Kauai than on the BI.



Farmer 's markets = rural?  Interesting, I'd never thought of that interpretation.  My interpretation is more open space, less population.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 28, 2016)

The Big Island (the Island of Hawaii) is MUCH bigger than Kauai - in fact all the Hawaiian Islands would fit in the Big Island.

(However, the population of Oahu is higher than all the other islands put together.)

The Big Island's population is more than twice as large as Kauai, but of course, it's a lot more spread out, too. 

Kauai:  69,512

Big Island:  186,738

However, if you compare the population of the two largest cities, the Big Island has significantly bigger cities:

Kona:  11,975

Hilo:  43,263

Big Island Total:  55,238​
Lihue:  6,455

Kapa'a:  10,699

Kauai Total:  17, 154​
*I was surprised to learn that Kapa'a is larger than Lihue.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2016)

When you look at population density:

Kauai is 94 per square mile
Big Island is 46 per square mile


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 28, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Farmer 's markets = rural?  Interesting, I'd never thought of that interpretation.  My interpretation is more open space, less population.


rural conveys agrarian or silvicultural. not barren.

The Central Valley of California is rural.  The Mojave Desert is not rural; it's wilderness. The Pacific Ocean has even lower density than the BI.  That doesn't mean that it's rural.  I don't think of Antarctica as "rural".

But, hey, maybe I'm just out of sync with the rest of the world on what is rural.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 28, 2016)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> rural conveys agrarian or silvicultural. not barren.
> 
> The Central Valley of California is rural.  The Mojave Desert is not rural; it's wilderness. The Pacific Ocean has even lower density than the BI.  That doesn't mean that it's rural.  I don't think of Antarctica as "rural".
> 
> But, hey, maybe I'm just out of sync with the rest of the world on what is rural.



I looked up the definition of rural.  Basically it just means outside of a city.


----------



## jacobwalker01 (Mar 30, 2016)

Loving how this thread is making me more interested on having our family vacation to Hawaii. I actually would love to explore Hawaii, and experience such amazing stuff with my family there. 

Thing is, we are kind of a large family (since I think my mom's sister will be joining together with her kids). And I am really looking forward to spend a week of vacation with them, but also, budget is a little of an issue.

Got some pretty good tips? Thanks everyone!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 31, 2016)

Luanne said:


> I looked up the definition of rural.  Basically it just means outside of a city.



From dictionary.com, as an adjective:



> adjective
> 1.
> of, relating to, or characteristic of the country, country life, or country people; rustic:
> rural tranquillity.
> ...



From Merriam-Webster.com


> Simple Definition of rural
> 
> : of or relating to the country and the people who live there instead of the city
> 
> ...



Note the connection to agriculture and farming, which is consistent with how I learned the word growing. Barren land to me is not rural land. Antarctica is not rural. Death Valley is not rural.  Pikes Peak is not rural.    

In my experience, I would class Molokai as generally the most "rural" of the islands that I have visited, still recognizing that there are large parts of Molokai that are not rural. 

But hey, it's just semantics. And the names we attach to something doesn't in the least alter what that things is.  The word is just a word.  But we can all agree that the islands are beautiful, and many of us thrive on the spaces that are less inhabitated, quieter, and more sublime.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah, I wouldn't call BI "rural" though I do understand why you'd say that.  IMO, it's a struggle to come up with a good description because it's its own unique place.  It reminds me a bit of Sedona, AZ, which is remarkable because the cataclysmic events that formed it dominates the landscape.  In most places on Earth, plants have had tens of thousands of years to grow and  soften or mask that geographical trauma; In Arizona, the land is simply too dry.  In Hawaii, it's dry and the land is too young.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 31, 2016)

Just to help Lisa out, most of Molokai is part of Maui County. Steve contends that Molokai is a major island in that it has a timeshare. I would contend that a better way to classify which islands are major would be which are designated as counties.  That puts Kauai back at the top of the list of the most rural island (accepting Steve's rejection of The Big Island as being rural vs. barren).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 31, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't call BI "rural" though I do understand why you'd say that.  IMO, it's a struggle to come up with a good description because it's its own unique place.  It reminds me a bit of Sedona, AZ, which is remarkable because the cataclysmic events that formed it dominates the landscape.  In most places on Earth, plants have had tens of thousands of years to grow and  soften or mask that geographical trauma; In Arizona, the land is simply too dry.  In Hawaii, it's dry and the land is too young.



You would enjoy Craters of the Moon in Idaho.  First time I flew into Kona I immediately thought of Craters of the Moon.


----------



## LisaRex (Mar 31, 2016)

"Roger" said:


> Just to help Lisa out, most of Molokai is part of Maui County. Steve contends that Molokai is a major island in that it has a timeshare. I would contend that a better way to classify which islands are major would be which are designated as counties.  That puts Kauai back at the top of the list of the most rural island (accepting Steve's rejection of The Big Island as being rural vs. barren).



Thanks, Steve.  I think you could also argue that Lanai isn't a major island, either, by virtue of Larry Ellison being able to buy most of the island. He certainly couldn't pull of buying Maui, Kauai, BI or Oahu, even with his billions!  (I bet he could afford Molokai if the locals would sell it. (Which I'm positive they are not.)

So using the Ellis-o-meter, neither Molokai nor Lanai are major islands.



			
				T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> You would enjoy Craters of the Moon in Idaho. First time I flew into Kona I immediately thought of Craters of the Moon.



It's on my bucket list!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 31, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> [re: Craters of the Moon]
> It's on my bucket list!



Hurry. There's a move afoot to make it a Nat'l Park. Who'd'a thunk.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 31, 2016)

Uh, back to the OP's thread and discussion.....


I'm sure that most of the islands have crops, agriculture and rural areas.

But, I too believe that Kauai is particularly proud of it's 'green' and lush landscape and it's plethora of local ingredients, produce and products.

The trails, parks, gardens etc.... are typically very rustic (let's not debate that word please ) and attempt to pay homage to indigenous plants etc... The farmers markets (daily in Kauai in various locals) are very popular and quite diverse. Kauai boasts not only vegetables and fruits, but flowers, rum, coffee, beer and seafood (of course). I will note: the Kauai Shrimp (raised near Port Arthur) are the best shrimp I have ever eaten in my life. 

I'm sure that the BI is very 'natural' and relatively undeveloped, in it's own unique way, but Kauai definitely has a 'back to nature' feel as you get to the end of the road. And, as anybody who has driven Kauai knows, there are a lot of roads that end in.....well, nature spots.

On a diplomatic note: no matter where you go in Hawaii, I don't think you'll be disappointed. Just know what you're likely to see when you get there.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 31, 2016)

I agree with Rob, but I'd add a few more things:  

If your favorite vacation activities are night life, high end shopping, fine dining, and paid tourist acvitivies - you should probably stick with Oahu.

If you like the outdoors - you can't go wrong with any island.

I would not go to Molokai for a first trip.  Molokai is (intentionally) undeveloped and does not have a well-established tourist infrastructure.  It's kind of like visiting a tiny town in the south, that only has tiny locally owned mom and pop businesses, and is 100 miles from no where.


----------



## youppi (Mar 31, 2016)

The OP could try this quiz to identify the best Hawaiian island for you to visit
http://www.hawaiigaga.com/best-hawaiian-island.aspx


----------



## annac113 (Apr 1, 2016)

ChrisandBeth said:


> Greetings Tuggers,
> 
> We are 2 couples in our late 50s early 60s, used to travelling together and with Worldmark and VI so we can get to any of the major Islands. We are planning on 2 weeks. We have done Mexico and Southern California many times want to try Hawaii-None of us have ever been.
> 
> ...




I would suggest flying to Oahu. 2 weeks is a lot of time and you can even take a ferry to another island if time permits. Although you are not big with the shopping nightlife and restaurants, you should still check out Waikiki beach in Honolulu. If you plan on visiting the north shore, you can rent a car and drive up. The beaches are much more quieter and there are definitely a lot less people than Waikiki beach (major tourist attraction).

In order to get to Maui, you will need to take a flight. Maui is also beautiful but would definitely advise you to rent a car if you're in Maui. Maui seems much more relaxing but when I was there, we had to drive a lot to a few of the major attractions (road to hana, Haleakala Summit)


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 1, 2016)

annac113 said:


> I would suggest flying to Oahu. 2 weeks is a lot of time and you can even take a ferry to another island if time permits.



FYI, The super ferry went out of business in 2010.  There are ferries between Maui, Lanai and Molokai, but none from Oahu.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 1, 2016)

LisaRex said:


> FYI, The super ferry went out of business in 2010. There are ferries between Maui, Lanai and Molokai, but none from Oahu.



Interestingly enough...they are trying to restart the ferry.  But, it's unlikely to run anytime soon.  Too bad--I'd love a Pearl to Lawai Ferry!


----------



## cp73 (Apr 1, 2016)

ChrisandBeth said:


> At the moment we are thinking of a few days on Oahu and then the remainder of the time on either Maui or Kauai.




I agree with your thoughts. Were from the West Coast and have been to all the main islands (Oahu, Maui, Kauai, Hawaii) many times over (15 trips) and are in your age group. Also we spend a lot of time in the Palm Springs/Rancho Mirage area and enjoy that a lot. 

My favorite order is Oahu, Maui, Kauai, and Big Island. Oahu because it has everything all the other island have except a Volcano, plus things you can't find on the other islands. I would consider just splitting your two weeks up evenly. I would recommend staying at the Marriott Ko Olina if you can. I wouldn't even consider for a first trip anywhere other than the first three. Its a toss up between Maui and Kauai, although I would go with Maui just because there are more restaurants to choose from and not as desolate as Kauai. All the islands are good and whichever you choose will be fine.  We just went in February and I said to my wife yesterday its time to plan another trip back to Oahu.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2016)

cp73 said:


> not as desolate as Kauai.




You say 'desolate' like it's a bad thing. 

As a Tugger signature says:  "If you like Kauai, send your friends to Maui."  

Dave


----------

